# Differences between ENFJ & ESTP? :)



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Can someone please explain? Thanks! :happy:


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

ENFJs are awesome. *_* Don't know any ESTPs, but I'm sure they're awesome too.
Both are doers, both love people, both are in tune with the world of sensory possibilities but ESTPs are more so, both are big-picture thinkers but ENFJs might pick up on things more quickly. 
ENFJ: can be more reserved, go out of their way to help others, like win-win scenarios
ESTP: can be more dynamic, don't necessarily go along with the crowd, like competition


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

First let's take a look at the functional differences.

ESTP-Se-Ti-Fe-Ni

ENFJ-Fe-Ni-Se-Ti

So ENFJs and ESTPs have the same functions in a different order. ESTPs have dominate Se or extroverted sensing so they will likely be the people who love to experience life empirically. ESTPs prefer sensing to intuition so they will likely be more grounded in what is "concrete" about the world. For Se users they take in information empirically (though the 5 senses) so for them the phrase "It is what it is" would be a nice summary. For example a Se user would see a rock and be like "a rock is a rock" 

ENFJs prefer intuition to sensing so they will likely be interested in "what could be" opposed to "what is." Ni users tend to create an inner world from abstract patterns they see. ENFJs dominant function is Fe so they seek to make harmony with their environment. They are the people who wants to make sure those around them are happy before they are happy. 

That's a, perhaps a bit oversimplified, answer to your question.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

ENFJ: Tom Cruise characters

ESTP: Bruce Willis characters


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

ESTPs lead with Extraverted Sensing, a function that meets the external world "irrationally." That is to say, they don't have a reason for interacting with the external world. They are drawn to sensory experience simply for it's stimulating qualities. Likewise, they tend to not discriminate too much among exciting experiences. ESTPs tend to be very in tune with body language and people's subtle responses. They are good at understanding how a situation is unfolding based on how people are reacting. Too many limitations, expectations or routine behaviors easily bore ESTPs. Intuition is repressed in these types so that they can act on the most literal/surface interpretation of events. Auxiliary Introverted Thinking allows them to use "cause and effect" reasoning to navigate changing situations or orient themselves towards concrete results. When auxiliary Thinking is neglected, inferior Intuition becomes to far removed from consciousness. When this happens, ESTPs tend to turn toward tertiary Extraverted Feeling in order to justify staying in contact with the external world. They seek out people with similar sensibilities in order to find reassurance for their actions. This keeps them in a pattern of resentment at held responsible for their behaviors, seeing as an unfair impediment on their freedom.

ENFJs lead with Extraverted Feeling, a function that meets the external world "rationally." That is to say, Fe types tend to have a reason or expectation for how things should operate in the external world. Feeling always creates an ideal by which one evaluates goodness or worth. Since Feeling is extraverted for ENFJs, the criteria for their reasoning is almost always derived from the environment rather than their personal feelings. Thus, body language, facial expressions, and general cultural expectations are taken into as ENFJs navigate their environment to make sure their relationships are managed as well as possible. Auxiliary Introverted Intuition allows ENFJs to see that people's words and behaviors can have more than one meaning. Thus, they tend to use Intuition to try to discover people's "real" feelings, or reinterpret awkward situations or problems in a better, more diplomatic light. Ni also gives them a better sense of the future, so they see others' potential and how relationships can be improved. If auxiliary Intuition is neglected, however, they feel the negative influence of inferior Thinking. This causes them to rely on tertiary Extraverted Sensing, which basically refocuses their negativity back to the external world. They become victims, blaming others for their feelings of martyrdom, but insisting on remaining "unselfish". 


*All this information is just paraphrased interpretation from Lenore Thomson's book Personality Type: An Owner's Manuel.


----------

